# Button klick soll Java methode aufrufen



## sengul (4. Nov 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe einen page.jsp und MyServlet.java class geschrieben. In page.jsp ist der Button "Save" eingefügt. In MyServlet.java ist die Methode saveData in der die Connection zur mysql stattfindet und daten in mysql gespeichert werden. Nun möchte ich, wenn ich auf das Button "Save" klicke, das die Methode saveData in MyServlet.java aufgerufen wird. Wie kann ich das machen? Bitte kann mir jemand ein kleines beispiel geben. Ich habe vieles versucht, auch im Internet waren viele beispiele, diese habe ich versucht, aber irgendwie habe ich es nicht hinbekkomen?

Dies ist mein page.jsp

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "[URL]http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd[/URL]">
<html xmlns="[URL]http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml[/URL]">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>
</form>
<form name="form" action="MyServlet"  method="saveData" >
    <input type="submit" name="save" value="Save" />
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Nov 2015)

Moin,

(a) Java != javaScript !!

(b) es egibt sowas wie _*onClick*_ !!
https://www.google.de/search?q=orac...BUZySjNgM#q=javascript+onclick+event+auslösen

Gruß Klaus


----------



## stg (4. Nov 2015)

@VfL_Freak Ja, sicher, aber das hier ist eine Frage zu Java EE, also hier durchaus richtig. (Könnte man allenfalls ins Web Tier - Unterforum verschieben...)

@sengul
Ein Servlet hat (im Wesentlich) nur die Methoden #doGet(), #doPost() usw. um die entsprechenden verschiedenen Arten von HTTP-Requests zu bearbeiten. Ich schlage dir vor dich zunächst in die Grundlagen einzulesen, z.B. "Head First - Servlets & JSP", bevor du weitermachst. Ganz offensichtlich sind diese noch nicht vorhanden


----------

